# Mac OS X Video-Software



## FlorianR (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

Seit einiger Zeit bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Apple-Computers. Auf meinem PC (verkauft) habe ich meine Videos immer mit Sony Vegas erstellt, da es profesionell und einfach zugleich ist. Nun war ich zunächst total begeistert, denn mein Mac enthielt die Software iMovie HD. Leider stellte sich heraus, dass diese Software für mich völlig unbrauchbar ist. Nun meine Frage an euch: Welche Videosoftware (Bearbeitung, Schnitt etc) könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Adobes Premiere ist mir zu aufwendig und Vegas gibt es leider nicht für Mac (soweit ich weiss). Wichtig wären beliebig viele Audio -und Videospuren, ein paar sinnvolle Übergangseffekte und Schrifteffekte ( da war Vegas echt Top... nicht zu verspielt und richtig angewand, sah es super professionell aus). FinalCut ist mir (auf den ersten Blick) auch zu aufwendig. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eine Software empfehlen könntet.

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## FlorianR (27. Dezember 2005)

Kein Mac-Besitzer unter den Videobearbeitern? Wundert mich


----------



## axn (27. Dezember 2005)

FlorianR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kein Mac-Besitzer unter den Videobearbeitern?



Doch, aber der wundert sich sicherlich, warum iMovie unbrauchbar sein soll, wenn Premiere und FinalCut auf den ersten Blick zu aufwändig sind. Riskier doch mal einen Zweiten! 

mfg

axn


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Dezember 2005)

Adobe Premiere ist ohnehin nicht die Zukunft auf dem Mac, das die Softare für Mac nicht
weiterentwickelt wird. Also bleibt Final Cut Pro oder z.B. Avid XPress.

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, ist es schwer, deine Wünsche genau zu erkennen, wenn
"richtige" Videoschnittlösungen zu aufwendig sind und einfachere Lösungen auch nicht passen.

Mehr Details = mehr Hilfe

Gruß
Martin


----------



## axn (28. Dezember 2005)

Sorry, hab nicht gegoogelt. Avid auf dem Mac? Hab ich da echt was verpasst?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Dezember 2005)

axn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry, hab nicht gegoogelt. Avid auf dem Mac? Hab ich da echt was verpasst?



Scheint so.
Anfangs gab es Avid ausschließlich für Mac.
Heute ist der Windows-PC zwar stark auf dem Vormarsch,
aber seine Wurzeln hat Avid noch nicht vergessen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## FlorianR (29. Dezember 2005)

Ich suche eine Videobearbeitungs/schnitt Software, die mehrere Ton und Videospuren (beliebig) besitzt. Es sollte einige Übergangseffekte besitzen, die man nach belieben anpassen/einstellen kann. Text, Bilder, Videos, Sounds sollten leicht einzubinden sein und für Texte sollte es ebenfalls einstellbare und vorgefertigte Effekte geben (z.B. Zooms oder für den Abspann ein Scrolleffekt). So in die Richtung, wichtig ist aber das man die vorgefertigten Effekte anpassen und verändern kann ( war in Vegas alles möglich ).


----------

